# Programa para esquemas eléctricos tipo protoboard



## xicofilth (May 15, 2008)

hola
quien tiene un programa para simular un protoboard
y que venga con integrados y todo eso
porfa
chao


----------



## Tomm (May 15, 2008)

Te referís a un programa que simule circuitos electroncos simples?

te recomiendo ELECTRONICS WORKBENCH


----------



## elaficionado (May 15, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/simulador-circuitos-digitales-muy-real-7968/

(Simulador digital)
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2013)

Para preparar unos manuales de como cablear un cuadro eléctrico para principiantes muy principiantes estaba buscando algo semejante al fritzing, es decir que se vea por donde pasan los cables.
La idea es poner un esquema eléctrico "formal";,e ir haciendo capturas de como iría quedando el cableado conforme vamos realizándolo paso a paso y que sea mas o menos fotorealista o vistoso en plan de que se vean los contactores etc mas o menos semejantes a la realidad.

Supongo que también podría crear mis componentes en fritzing o semejante pero no se si sería demasiado trabajo; el tiempo que tengo es muy muy limitado. (A mis jefes les gusta encargar las cosas hoy para entregar la semana pasada, si dan tiempo no les luce el día) ...


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 28, 2013)

Scooter desea crear un programa o video tutorial del conexionado de cableado? Porque estos ya existen se llama Modulo 3D routing & cabling de Elecworks para Solidwords, trae su propio cálculo de las diferentes longitudes de cable, si va a trabajar en cables lo mejor es trabajarlo en solidwords sea en 2D o 3D es mucho mas fácil.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2013)

Mmmmm, gracias por el aporte, lo investigaré pero busco algo sencillo, me parece que esa opción se un tanto compleja, básicamente porque no dispongo de tiempo.


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 29, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Mmmmm, gracias por el aporte, lo investigaré pero busco algo sencillo, me parece que esa opción se un tanto compleja, básicamente porque no dispongo de tiempo.


 
Scooter y como seria el cuadro eléctrico que menciona? Seria para realizarlo en 2D o imagen por imagen + Visual Basic Studio, puede ser una opción el Java Breadboard Simulator o con Corel Draw? Se ve interesante el proyecto


----------



## Scooter (Nov 30, 2013)

Lo que tenía pensado es usar coreldraw o semejante, en una capa poner los contactores etc de forma mas o menos simplificada e ir poniendo cables haciendo fotos paso a paso e indicando en el esquema a que línea del esquema corresponde el cable, seguramente será lo que haga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2013)

Mira esto a ver si te sirve:

http://reea-blog.blogspot.com.ar/2013/01/qelectrotech-software-libre-y-gratuito.html

http://www.plm.automation.siemens.c...lidedge/free-solid-edge.shtml?stc=saiia400728


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 20, 2013)

el reea se ve bueno, lo mire y tiene muy buenas librerias, deberias probarlo


----------



## QuimCri (Ene 25, 2014)

Saludos a todos.

En mi búsqueda de un simulador que me permita comprobar el funcionamiento de circuitos electrónicos realizados en protoboard me he encontrado estos (http://www.virtualbreadboard.com/) (http://www.instructables.com/id/Zero-to-Breadboard-Simulation/)  y aunque parecen buenos son un poco complejos de manejar, pues lo necesito para unas clases de electrónica. Los dejo a su disposición por si a alguien le interesan.

Si algun@ de ustedes quienes leen este post conoce o tiene un programa mejor para simular circuitos en protoboard (que sea portable o con instalador, no en la Web), en el que pueda realizar montajes simples con LEDs, resistencias, botones, transistores y demás cosas (que no sea el famoso WinBreadBoard o el Simulador de circuitos Digitales 0.9x), y me quiera colaborar para poder tener acceso a el, le agradecería mucho su intención.

Me despido, deseándoles a tod@s éxitos...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 25, 2014)

Creo que es mejor Proteus, livewire o crocodile.


----------



## QuimCri (Ene 25, 2014)

Gerson strauss dijo:
			
		

> Creo que es mejor Proteus, livewire o crocodile.



Ok amigo.... Son muy buenos simuladores, pero (según recuerdo) no tienen la opción de simular en una protoboard con elementos pictóricos... y eso es lo que busco y requiero... Gracias por su aporte.


----------



## ByAxel (Ene 25, 2014)

Para lo que buscas los que conozcon son:
De pago > Circuit Wizard, de la misma empresa de Livewire, incluye el modo de simulación de Livewire pero es más completo... simula en 3D, en protoboard, libre... pictórico.

Gratis "Simulador de circuitos digitales", así se llama y es el más simple que conozco.

Otro free pero limitado es el Virtual Vulcan, igual en mayoria digital.

Sugiero el Circuit Wizard.
Saludos


----------

